# Ok so its BACK ON!



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Rained 2 days ago, so I took a walk and OMG was it worth the sweating!
320 Golden Chantrells, 2 Sweet Tooths and 12 Volumis Milky's! What a morning!

BD


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good mornign i would say, i havent been out but we didnt get much rain here, might take a walk tommorow see if I can get lucky. First sweet toths ive heard of this year.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Very Nice! I went out yesterday and found one big Golden and few buttons and a couple trumpets, need a couple more days here. Will check again on Monday. Nice pic also.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I see the date on my camera is off by 1 day as today is the 11th he he he 
Ya I was thrilled to find the Toothy's and got all excited but those 2 were all I could find! Oh my are they good eating!

BD


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

bd awesome job, what a nice batch of shrooms, omg looks like one exciting hunt you had there. thanks for sharing the pics. i love it..


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

went out to a alot of different woods today, my 82 yr old mother & 8yr old daughter was out berry/mushrooming with me. we got 167 chants in all. funny thing is my mother went into the woods to pee, and found a huge patch of chants, and we were just stopping for berrys. you just never know where you are going to find them. also got lots of blueberries.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

220 more yesterday! mostl buttins! Ya I like summer shroomin!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Did you QUIT fishin' Carl??


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

bd thats alot of mushrooms, nice job.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> Did you QUIT fishin' Carl??


Not really, just taking a break from the tournament action!
Summer shroomin cost less and taste alot better then an BUTT WHOOPIN on the water!

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's _*funny as hell*_ Carl!
BUT True......
Maybe sometime when you're in the neighborhood we can get together for some fish g0!nk!N'... Pannies or NOT.
Maybe "Audition" me for a money winning tournament...LOL
Find out when you have your surgery yet??
(BTW ~ I've only fished one T in the past yr. & we got 3rd...at least we didn't DONATE!!)

Nice job on tH' fungus among us! 
RAS


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

lol bd, that is so true...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

unless it rains every day for a week up here, there isn't going to be a chantrelle season. Stopped into the cafe that bought some of my chants last year, as well as a friends, and they said they've only had a couple of pounds brought in to them-all from somewhere south of here...I've been out three or four times in the last three weeks, each time within 48 hours of the last rain, and haven't seen anything at all except for one or two amanitas.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Pretty quiet around here.

Decent rain this week, including 2" last night.

Checked one spot today, nothing.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

yesturday got some chants and chicken of the woods, went out again today and got 1/2 big paper grocery bag full... 
they sure are starting.. left lots of buttons.


----------

